# Brown and Black. <3



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

How did you get Millie and Henry to pose so beautifully? It was like you told them, "Okay, now both of you look down? Great! Now, Millie, you look to your right and, Henry, you look to your left." Awesome photos and beautiful poodles.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm loving your spoos and the beautiful, sunshiny background! It's so cute in the one that they both are looking at the ground like one of them dropped something, and then, in the successive ones, they slowly turn their heads away from one another. It could make a fun story! LOL
_


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Then I figured it out. She Crazy Glued their butts to the ground. Seriously, though, they are real beauties!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He he.. No crazy glue! I had them sitting on a table though, so that is why they are looking down!


----------



## poodle lover22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful!! They look like the standard version of my toys- really!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

skinnydoggz said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Then I figured it out. She Crazy Glued their butts to the ground. Seriously, though, they are real beauties!


_:rofl: I wish I was as quick as some of you folks!_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Look at all the hair!!! LOVE IT  What a beautiful day you had. We are enjoying some spring time weather here as well. YAY for spring!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

What's not to love about these 2?, they are such beauties, and lucky to have such a loving Mama


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

ditto to what Macker905 says! What's not to love about handsome Henry and beautiful Millie


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Beautiful Mille and handsome Henry what's not to love ♥


----------

